# Bachmann Connie gear box



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Not sure if this is the correct forum but I'm about to blow my TOP!!
For the 3rd time the gear box in my Banchmann Connie has stripped gears. What can I do? Can I replace the Nylon gears with something more substansial (like brass) and where can I get them. Please, I need help before the whole lot goes out the window.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Two options: 

1) Northwest Short Line replacement gear - part #2226-6. $12.95 plus shipping. This is a Delrin replacement gear. I've had NWSL Delrin gears in other locos for 20 years of hard service, so I've every confidence this should prove similarly successful. Note that the Delrin gear is slightly narrower at the base than the stock Bachmann gear, so you may want to put a very narrow spacer next to the gear to keep the brass bearings in the gearbox from slipping inside. 

2) Barry's Big Trains 2-8-0 replacement motor/gearbox. $200.00. This is definitely a good chunk more expensive than the NWSL fix, but this is decidedly the "fix it once, fix it right, and fix it for good" solution. Simple to install and VERY smooth running once installed. If you can swing it, it's well worth the price. It makes the 2-8-0 run as good as it looks. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

brendan, 

The Bachmann nylon drive gears are notorious junk. I did what Kevin suggests to you and got the delrin gear from NWSL. It solved my problem and won't cost you much. 

scott


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Brendan, 
you may wish to review this previous post: 

http://precisionclays.com/uploads/Cab_Command_Consolidation_Install.pdf

It gives excellent advice on dissassembly of a Connie locomotive which will help you to replace the original gear with the NWSL Delrin gear.

Scott


----------

